# ate cocoa butter, is it toxic?



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

My 2 year old ate 1/3 stick of 100% cocoa butter. Is it toxic? It sounds like it is a food, but its to put on your skin. It does smell yummy. I am so surprised she ate it, this is a kid who has some issues and does not eat food.....


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

I'd call the ped if you're not sure.

I don't *think* cocoa butter is toxic; I'm fairly certain it's one of the main ingredients in chocolate, in fact.







But, in cases like this, it's better to be safe than sorry, right?


----------



## bunny's mama (Nov 19, 2001)

it does indeed smell like chocolate cookies. my kids love the cocoa butter lip gloss i carry around.









i always always call poison control if my kids injest any non-food item (especially in great quantities). it doesn't hurts to call (and it's free) and they always set my mind at ease (my 4.5 yo ds sprayed some of that natural orange essential oil room spray in his mouth a few weeks ago...argh!!! it burns!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

I called poison control. Its not toxic or anything, but it may have a laxative effect. She is currently a bit constipated anyway.


----------



## RachelSerena (Aug 4, 2006)

Cocoa butter is the main ingredient in chocolate, and the white version IS cocoa butter.

The stuff in the stick is not food because I think it is not the highest quality. But I don't think it would be toxic.


----------



## neverdoingitagain (Mar 30, 2005)

My dd has managed to eat 2 full chapsticks (Alba coconut cream....so good!) and a full pot of Strawberry Shortcake lipgloss. She never got sick, never even got the runs. I don't buy chapstick anymore


----------

